# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7] Windows Server 2008 R2 + IIS7 + Tomcat 6

## stomerfull

Bonjour,


Sur un serveur Windows Server 2008 R2 , j'ai IIS 7 install et apache tomcat 6.0.32.

Dans IIS j'ai une application .net installe

Pour accder  cette application je fais :

*http:localhost/applicatdotnet*

l c'est bon

Ensuite dans le mme serveur il y a une autre application crit en Java install

pour accder  cette application je fais

*http:localhost:8080/applicationjava*

et c'est bon

Ce que je voudrai faire c'est d'accder  l'application Java  partir de l'url

*http:localhost/applicationjava*

c'est  dire modifier le port de tomcat  80

Comment pourrais je faire a

Merci de m'aider  rsoudre mon problme

----------


## Michal

Bonjour,
Tu ne pourras pas le faire comme a en conservant ton IIS sur ce port. Sur ton serveur, il n'y a qu'un socket localhost:80. Tu ne peux donc pas avoir deux applications (serveur iis et serveur tomcat) qui tournent sur ce mme socket. 
Si tu dplaces ton serveur tomcat sur le port 80, il faudra dplacer le serveur iis sur un autre port. 

Pour changer le port de tomcat, il faut diter le fichier conf\server.xml (dans le rpertoire d'installation de tomcat) pour changer la ligne


```
Connector port="8080"
```

Avant de relancer tomcat, il faudra dplacer iis sur un autre port sinon tu auras un conflit de port. Pour cela, il faut ouvrir la console iis, aller sur le dossier de ton site, clic droit, liaisons (bindings) et changer le port 80 en autre chose.

Et voil  ::):

----------


## stomerfull

Bonjour, 

j'ai compris votre rponse 

mais j'ai lu cet article que je pense n'a aucun relation avec les questions de port

http://ashrafhossain.wordpress.com/2...r-2008-64-bit/

Si j'ai bien compris cet article, les paramtrages dcrit dedans permet de faire ce que je veux ou c'est de la redirection de IIS sur tomcat c'est  dire il y a plus de serveur IIS mais seulement tomcat?


merci

----------


## darkendorf

tu cre sur IIS une application dans ton site qui rpond  localhost:80 et qui s'appelle applicationjava, puis tu fais une redirection vers localhost:8080/applicationjava ... a devrait le faire ^^

----------

